# Spam und Viren



## Wh1sper (2. Jan. 2008)

Ich glaube, ich habe ein Verständnisproblem. Ich wundere mich, das reinkommende Mails mit Viren Anhang gelöscht werden, ich dachte die Anhänge werden gelöscht oder umbenannt und die Mail trotzdem zugestellt?
Ich habe generell Spam auf Server löschen eingestellt mit Ausnahme einer Test Mailweiterleitung, dort ist es nicht aktiviert.
Aber auch dort dasselbe Verhalten.
Ist das konfigurierbar?


----------



## planet_fox (2. Jan. 2008)

Bei der Einstellung mailscan passiert dies



> Durch Auswahl dieses Feldes werden alle eingehenden Emails des Users einem Virenscan unterzogen und Anlagen mit ausführbaren Dateiendungen so umbenannt, dass sie nicht mehr per Doppelklick versehentlich geöffnet werden können.


Bei der Einstellung 


```
[B]Spam Strategie: Löschen[/B]
```
werden die mails gelöscht und nicht weitergeleitet . Bei Akzeptieren kommen die mails durch mit spaminfo


----------



## Wh1sper (2. Jan. 2008)

Genau das passiert ja nicht.
mailscan ist an.
akzeptieren auch.
aber virenmail ist weg. normale mail kommt an


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2008)

> Ist das konfigurierbar?


Soweit ich weiß, kann man das nicht konfigurieren.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Jan. 2008)

hm musstest mal dir die dokus von SpamAssassin und ClamAV durchsehn ob da was möglich ist.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Jan. 2008)

schalt mal mailscan ein und aktzeptieren. Ich weiss nur das es problematisch ist wenn man dem absender ne mail automatisch sendet "Du hast nen Virus"
wenn es den absender nicht gibt dann kommt die mail wieder zurück und es der amilserver versucht die mail noch 5 tage circa wieder zu verschicken und wenn viel los ist auf deinem mailserver hast du tausende mails die versucht werden zu zustellen obwohl es den absender nicht gibt und das blockiert den server


----------



## Wh1sper (3. Jan. 2008)

Also der Absender bekommt keine Benachrichtigung.
In den Clamav Dokus finde ich nicht so richtig was.

Ich denke, der Schlüssel steckt hier:

```
:0:
* ^X-Virus-Status: Yes
{
    :0 c
    | logger -p mail.info -t smtp-vilter clamd: found virus

    :0
    /dev/null
}
```
Könnte ich hier anstelle /dev/null nicht was anderes anstellen? 
antivirus.rc  ist ja wohl die Procmail steuerdatei Werde mich mal damit auseinandersetzen.
Wenn ich die jetzige richtig interpretiere heist es dort, wenn Virus, dann Mülleimer.
Ich hätte gerne: Wenn Virus, dann Anhang in Mülleimer


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2008)

> Wenn ich die jetzige richtig interpretiere heist es dort, wenn Virus, dann Mülleimer.


Ja.



> Ich hätte gerne: Wenn Virus, dann Anhang in Mülleimer


Ich weiß nicht ob procmail die mail selbst in Anhang und Textteil splitten kann, ber da gibt es bestimmt iregnd ein shell tool, dass man dafür nehmen kann. Wenn Du was findest, dann poste es bitte.


----------



## Wh1sper (4. Jan. 2008)

Ich hab's bereits gefunden, es ist renattach, im Blog habe ich schon einen Artikel darüber, der aber noch der praktischen Überprüfung harrt. Will sagen ich hatte noch keine Zeit dazu. 
Das Thema ist interessant, aber es gibt noch andere Sachen, die vorher erledigt werden müssen. Wir stellen nach und nach nun unsere Alten Webs um und ziehen auf den neuen Server. Vielleicht klappts am Wochenende.


----------



## Wh1sper (4. Jan. 2008)

Zwischenstand: renattach besorgt und installiert.
http://www.pc-tools.net/unix/renattach/

Mit .antivirus.rc
	
	



```
:0fw 
| /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/bin/clamassassin 

:0: 
* ^X-Virus-Status: Yes 
{ 
    :0 c 
    | renattach --loop --all --delete --pipe logger -p mail.info -t smtp-vilter clamd: found virus 

}
```
ps: renattach ist in einer Zeile mit smtp-vilter.

Wird der eicar.com umbenannt und der Mimetipe auf unbekannt gesetzt. Leider wird eicar_com.zip nicht umbenannt aber der Mimetype im zip steht auf unbekannt.

Ich habe in der renattach.conf einen Text angegeben, der in die Mail eingefügt werden soll. Das geht leider nicht

Ich habe etliche andere Möglichkeiten der Rule in .antivirus.rc ausprobiert. Aber ich komme jetzt nicht weiter.


----------

